# Hey all...



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi. I was surfing the web randomly and stumbled upon this...

I write fantasy... with a bit of a depressive twist.

I also draw a bit, but not too much...

Nice to meet everyone here, I guess.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi there! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope you'll enjoy being a member.


Nickie


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, Nickie! It's been interesting so far...


----------



## Lyonidus (Jan 7, 2009)

hey hey blatant.

you guess? Don't lie you know you love us really
welcome to WF. Have fun as you roam the labyrinthine passages of the website.

by the way, it's not really a very good assassin who's a blatant one now is it?


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello there and welcome to WF!  Have a look around and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 7, 2009)

Hiya, BlatantAssassin, drawing and writing are both worthwhile pursuits. In fact, anything that helps get the daydreams down on paper works for me.

Make yourself comfy and enjoy the forums.


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, Lyonidus, Tiamat, Foxee... Glad to be here... it's cool you guys are so willing to say hello to the new fishie... 

To Lyonidus: An assassin that is blatant is actually more feared, for they are known for who they've killed... and they have the opportunity to instill more fear by telling their potential victims who wanted them offed.

Daydreams on paper... well said, Foxee. How true.


----------



## Lyonidus (Jan 8, 2009)

you're welcome blatant.

well i'll be damned, i stand corrected. this has never happened before. how am i meant to react? lol i am of course joking.

nah but seriously enjoy the forums BA.


----------



## terrib (Jan 8, 2009)

glad to have you, sweetie


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 8, 2009)

Ly: To what? The Blatant Assassin comment or about never being corrected? I am teasing, btw... 

Thanks, Terrib... I've heard about you... Glad to see you!


----------



## terrib (Jan 8, 2009)

heard about me? ohhh....that's scary.....from whom?


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 8, 2009)

Someone named Sir Twilight...


----------



## terrib (Jan 8, 2009)

awwww......such a sweetheart....where has he been lately?


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know... I talk to him via e-mail... he told me to look into this site a while ago... don't know why I didn't earlier.


----------



## terrib (Jan 8, 2009)

tell him I expect to hear from him asap......lol


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 8, 2009)

'K.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, Blatant... nice to see you here.. About time, too...


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, ST... your advice was sound. For once.


----------



## Shinn (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi there


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Shinn... I like your quote about "losing"...


----------

